# e-collar not functioning question



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Thru the course of training today, it came to my attention that my e-collar wasn't working (sport dog 1825). We took it off and could not get the transmitter to "talk" to the collar (no red light going off on the collar corrosponding with the transmitter selections). That was weird as it worked at the begining of the session.... I borrowed a friends dogtra collar. It worked a couple of times and then it too quit working. WTF???

I fiddled with my collar for 15 mins, and could not get it to work. I went to show one of the other people at training, and when I tried it it was working again! WTF??? WTF WTF WTF???

My collar was fully charged as of this morning, so it wasn't an issue of charge.

Has anyone has issues like this before with ecollars, stopping working on the dog? If it was one collar I could understand that, but two collars in one session of different brands?

Soooo... Is my dog ecollar kryptonite???? Does he have Klingon shields to protect him from the ecollar influence?

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lay off the peach bellinis at training.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You train near high voltage or something ? Did an experimental EMP go off during training ??


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I used sportdog for awhile to train clients and they are crap, out of 20 sold 18 malfunctioned eventually, 

not sure why the dogtra crapped out though, could be coincidence , it ran out of juice


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

You should get a pro grade collar shitty cheep collars = bad training


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Another K9 guy and I tested the range of a Dogtra 1200 NCP and Tritronics Pro 500 . Both very good collars . We found obviously , buildings , hills and other objects effected the range of both greatly . I believe the 1200 has an advertised 1/2 mile range and the 500 a 1 mile range . Though things greatly reduced range they still had a very good range for any type of training I could think of . 100-200 yards . High power lines didn't seem to effect them .

We were doing this while driving through different areas and different ranges in our squad cars . 1 with the collar and 1 with the transmitter . we were communicating via our squad radios when we were activating the transmitter and replying if the collar was activated . We discovered by accident that while there was radio traffic on one of our squad radios (we had 2 radios in each squad at the time , 1 for both districts or for using 1 to talk squad to squad) that it in most cases totally blocked the activation of both collars . 

Another problem may be the rechargeable batteries are getting old in the units thus not holding a charge as long and shutting off .


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thru the course of training today, it came to my attention that my e-collar wasn't working (sport dog 1825). We took it off and could not get the transmitter to "talk" to the collar (no red light going off on the collar corrosponding with the transmitter selections). That was weird as it worked at the begining of the session.... I borrowed a friends dogtra collar. It worked a couple of times and then it too quit working. WTF???
> 
> ...


sold almost every brand and model for years now at a major hunting and fishing store---probably co-incidence that the dogtra stopped working

but with the sport dog--if you take off the back and re-program it---to the level of correction you desire it might be as easy a fix as that---if that doesn't do it don't mess with it just send it back---i was using that unit as a test unit and and it lasted about a month and the transmitter and reciever stopped talking to each other---i would stick with tri-tronics or dogtra


----------



## Rachel Kilburn (May 12, 2010)

I have the Dogtra 1902 series and I have never had a problem with them I have had them for almost 2 years I only use them about 2-3 times a week depending on how and where I'm training and I haven't had any problem with them what so ever


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

How old is the collar?? And do you allow it to go completely dead every so often before recharging? 

I had a Dogtra 1700 do this, sent it in and they replaced the battery and told me to allow it to run all the way out about every other time. 

Hubby uses a sport dog on the labs and shorthairs and it works fine for them, it worked okay on my dogs, but I needed something with a little more uummphf....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

one of the guys in my club had this problem with his ecollar. He fixed it by letting the batteries in the collar and transmitter run completely out and then after full recharge everything worked.


----------

